# A week to make us - A week to break us



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*March*
16 - v Lakers
18 - v Celtics
19 - @ Hornets
21 - @ Warriors
22 - @ Suns


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll start by being overly pessimistic and say that it will break us.

Be right back, I'm going to the church to pray.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

16 - v Lakers *W*
18 - v Celtics *W*
19 - @ Hornets *L*
21 - @ Warriors *L*
22 - @ Suns *W*

If we win at least 2 games Ill be happy.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We will be alright. 

16 - v Lakers W
18 - v Celtics W
19 - @ Hornets W
21 - @ Warriors W
22 - @ Suns W

That's right, just when you think it wasn't possible.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, when you get a long stretch of easy games, its only natural that you get a stretch of hard games in return... those are just 5 out of the 10 team in the league (not including us) who every opponent would dread to play any night.

And Shaq v.s Yao in Phoenix should be interesting...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I have to agree, this is a big stretch of games especially since despite our current win streak we are barely tied for 8th.

Hopefully we can create some seperation before that stretch of games rolls around. Being realistic we have an opportunity to extend our current win streak and at least win 12 of the next 14 games.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hroz said:


> *March*
> 16 - v Lakers
> 18 - v Celtics
> 19 - @ Hornets
> ...


it's official, the NBA hates the rockets


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> 21 - @ Warriors
> 22 - @ Suns


am I wrong.. or didn't we already play the Suns this season as the back end of a back to back??


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ouch. What a week. I have a feeling that we can beat the Celtics and the Warriors. The Suns and Lakers game will be interesting.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> am I wrong.. or didn't we already play the Suns this season as the back end of a back to back??


yep we had them on the back end of back to back and lost, which was part of that dismal losing streak at the beginning of the season, but then we had them on the front of a back to back in their bulding and beat them


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the Suns game will be our 5th game in a straight week ie Sunday to Saturday.

The last time we did that Nov 11th to 17th, the Suns were the last team we played that time around as well.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If we get out of this with three wins i'd be pretty satisfied. That's really a though week.

Cant wait to see how we play thought.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I would really like to be the West team that beats the Celtics



> Houston Rockets (31-20) — Seven consecutive wins, and 11 W’s in their last 12. And in that one loss, Yao Ming was out. Still, how does the Rockets’ front office not make a move before the trade deadline? There’s still time, but we haven’t heard of much activity coming out of Houston.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This week can still break us. 
But now I feel its less likely.


This week could will really define us though. Lakers and Celtics will both probably be top of their Conferences when we go up against them. Hornets are the team we could challenge for 3rd. Lose those games and we will be struggling to stay in the 8 when we face the Warriors and Suns.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

0-5! We Believe!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Well, when you get a long stretch of easy games, its only natural that you get a stretch of hard games in return... those are just 5 out of the 10 team in the league (not including us) who every opponent would dread to play any night.
> 
> <b>And Shaq v.s Deke in Phoenix should be interesting...</b>


Edited


----------

